

Papilio: open source FPGA Arduino for education, hobbyists, engineers - jcr
http://papilio.cc/

======
jesuslop
The free book "Introducing the Spartan 3E FPGA and VHDL" by Mike Field is a
great introduction to FPGA programming, and very hands-on and readable,
reminds an O'Reilly of hardware. Its scope is not limited to Spartan 3Es, much
is appliable to other Xilinx families/devices. The examples are thought for a
choice of two boards, one being the Papilio with a daughter boards ("wing").
The only glitch is that while the book teaches ISE, Xilinx seems to think of
Vivado as the toolchain with future.

